# Not sure how much this is worth



## Sometimes (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello,


Our company needs to sell this air compressor on Craigslist. I have no idea how much to list it for.
Could someone assist in a ballpark price to move this thing?


Thank you!


----------



## Renegade32 (Jul 23, 2018)

$300


----------



## ricky76 (Oct 16, 2018)

it's about $300 to $500


----------

